# Temperature gauge stopped reading



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

JohnDeereGreen said:


> My wifes car's(2001 chevrolet impala) temperature gauge on the dash panel has stopped reading, just shows that the engine is below the cold line constantly..and has caused the check engine light to stay on....suggestions/solutions please? Thanks.


Don't know where you are at, if has been real cold you may have a frozen cooling system, get it into a warm place, but if it is frozen chances are the damage is done. I wouldn't run it until you verify that the cooling system is not frozen, otherwise you will cause alot more damage.


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Could be...but there is coolant in the radiator and both the heating and ac work in the car....could it be an air bubble in the radiatior thats causing the gauge not to read?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I'd sooner think the temp sensor, or it's wiring is the problem...


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The fact your heater works would tell me that your sensing unit is bad or the connection to the sensing unit.


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Arite thx...any tips on checkin to see if the sensor has **** the bed?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know of any tests, they are only about $10 and the local auto parts store.


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Arite well I appreciate your help..ill try that out


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

JohnDeereGreen said:


> could it be an air bubble in the radiatior thats causing the gauge not to read?


You could bleed the cooling system easy enough to release trapped air ( if any). There should be directions in your manual, but you basically remove the rad cap, then loosen the bled screw that directly over the thermostat and run the engine ( with the heat turned on) until you get fluid coming out. Let it run for a second, then tighten the bleed screw. Top of the antifreeze and put your rad cap back on.


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr Chips said:


> You could bleed the cooling system easy enough to release trapped air ( if any). There should be directions in your manual, but you basically remove the rad cap, then loosen the bled screw that directly over the thermostat and run the engine ( with the heat turned on) until you get fluid coming out. Let it run for a second, then tighten the bleed screw. Top of the antifreeze and put your rad cap back on.


Arite ill give it a shot..thx


----------

